# HELP!! PR app may be declined due to police report



## Chittyk (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi
please can anyone help with advice. My husbands police report says "No live Trace" so CIC asked for paperwork evidence of any court papers or convictions. He only ever had a police caution and there was no paperwork. We spoke to ACRO who said that they are happy for Immigration to call them and get the info they need but nothing can be provided in writing or email! Immigration got an outside company to call ACRO on Dec 2 and ACRO did not know who they were so would not give any information. It has to be Immigration that call to get the info. Now they have given us 30 days to provide paperwork that does not exist or our application will be declined! We have been sending copies of emails from ACRO confirming that immigration can call them but no one seems to listen and we are so worried that our lives are about to be turned upside down!
Hoping someone may have had a similar experience and a positive outcome
Thank you


----------

